# Chaos Mode



## Essphox (Jun 20, 2014)

Electronic music and sometimes melodic vocals.



We just uploaded a new preview to my collaboration music with My Other Half
If you are into this kind of thing, become a fan and know of us before we (hopefully) become 'cool.' lol XD 




https://soundcloud.com/chaos_mode



Chaos Mode is; Lonely Chaos (my music and shitty covers: http://soundcloud.com/Lonelychaos ) and Modem ( https://soundcloud.com/modem ) who makes amazing electronic music. His new album will be out soon too! Super excited for that. We might even do a show. XD


----------

